# ultimate mountain gig at canyons



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

See recent post:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/calling-all-buzzards-i-need-your-help-33860.html


----------



## s.garrison (Nov 4, 2010)

you got it!

happy to pay it forward


----------



## mrainnie (Nov 30, 2010)

I just saw this post and apologize for not responding sooner, but I am new to this community. Yes - this is an awesome gig - but I believe the competition has already closed (on Thanksgiving). I actually entered it. Even though its a winter gig - I hope to convince them they need a summer ambassador too that someone can do some paddling - although I am not sure how advanced it is. If anyone is interested in checking it out here is my video. Please watch it on Youtube if you do watch it and feel free to "like" it if you do. Thanks for your support and happy paddling.
YouTube - It's an attitude


----------

